# Keezer heating



## lfc_ozzie (26/1/18)

Hey guys,

Built a Keezer about 6 months ago, but haven't got around to adding heating to it, just been running it with a inkbird controller for the freezer and that's it. Put the temp probe in a bottle near the kegs for temp. 

Now i bought a new heat pad as i read somewhere this will be fine to use, does anyone on here do this? and is it as simple as just leaning it up against the wall?

In my FV chamber (another chest freezer) i use a heat belt on the FV SS bucket, so the pad wouldnt really be much use for that set up.

Cheers


----------



## koshari (26/1/18)

Yes its just a low power heating element in effect. My neighbor does exactly as you describe.


----------



## mxd (27/1/18)

Why do you want to heat a keezer


----------



## lfc_ozzie (27/1/18)

To try and stop the temperature getting too low and be more stable i guess


----------



## koshari (27/1/18)

I was thinking you were going to be using it as a fermenter. Just stick with controlling the compressor if thats not the case.


----------



## Coalminer (28/1/18)

Control the keezer with an STC1000. no need for a heater. put the probe in a container of water and all will be well


----------



## lfc_ozzie (28/1/18)

Ok thanks for the help guys, will use the pad in my FV chamber as the bellt is getting a little old


----------

